# Interesting Ohio River Proposed Regulations for '06



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting Ohio River regulation proposal for '06 by West Virginia. There are some changes being proposed for Walleye and Largemouth Bass. The Walleye Saugeye, Sauger could be a little complicated. Also they have their stocking plan for the River.
Proposed Regulations 
http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/Ohio_River_Management_Plan.shtm
Stocking Plans
http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/Ohio_River_Proposed_Fishing_Stocking.shtm


Current or Proposed Regulations:

Black Bass: (Implement January 2006)
Current:
Bag Limit: 6/day
Minimum Size: None

Proposed:
Seasonal Catch and Release:
November 1-June 30

Walleye: (Implement January 2006)
Current: 
Bag Limit: 10/day
Minimum Size: None

Proposed: 
Bag Limit: 2/day
Minimum Size: 18 inches

Blue Catfish: (Implement January 2006)
Current: 
No Regulation

Proposed: 
Bag Limit 2/day
Minimum Size Limit: 24 inches

Paddlefish: (Implement when population levels reach adequate levels)
Current: 
No Harvest

Proposed: 
Bag Limit 1/day

Sauger/Saugeye: Regulations will remain as 10 fish per day with no size 
limit.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This would certainly be a step in the right direction . Some are really huge changes such as the walleyes. But then they SHOULD be. Tired of seeing guys with 10 walleyes the size of your finger on a stringer . Glad to see this............... CATKING


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I like all those proposals but the one on Paddlefish they need to give it longer and see if they come back in numbers from my understanding any where above meldhal dam there pretty much non exsistant unless I am wrong on that? We have a good population of them down here from the meldhal down river


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I would love to see 18 inch walleye in this are down here If they set those rules we may just have a chance for that to happen


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

The paddlefish says: Paddlefish: (Implement when population levels reach adequate levels)
Would like to see something on Catfish & Smallmouth also.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i saw a 37# 59.5 " paddlefish caught above meldhal this past summer...picture was taken and we tossed it back but it was a great night


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

This is one I caught at meldhal while striper fishing right as it was getting dark the storm minnow caught him right in the back on the uper area by the tail did not get a weight on it


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't like it....leave the walleye/saugeye/sauger regulations the way they are and put a limit on Flathead Catfish.


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

It would be nice to see better protection of our monster cats all three types


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree, protect the Catfish!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

We all agree on the catfish problem...
Here is a link that will let you know when and where you can go voice your concerns... And if you go be prepared with a written statement and you'll do far more good.
As a former guide service owner I went, along with others, yearly voicing our concerns about using 2 way radios during deer hunting. The use of these were crucial for the safety and welfare of hunters statewide and from our contacts made at these meetings I think we were instrumental in getting the regulations changed to allow for the non-hunting use of 2 way radios...
My point is you can make a diff...

Click below make plans and make a difference:
Schedule of Open Houses, Council Meetings, and Hearings


----------

